# Bass knob cord type question....



## Spitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Is the telephone style cord that comes w/ bass knobs the same as standard telephone cords?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

some do. you didn't specify which..but most likely will use all 6 available slots on the plug..while the phone extensions use only 4 or the cheapies only use 2 conductors.


----------



## Spitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry, didn't know that mattered. The type I am using is a JL Audio. The reason is I want to start running the wires for my install. I don't have the bass know yet and don't plan on installing it anytime soon. But I do have some phone lines laying around so I was hoping I could use that and then hook up the bass know when I got it.


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Spitz said:


> Sorry, didn't know that mattered. The type I am using is a JL Audio. The reason is I want to start running the wires for my install. I don't have the bass know yet and don't plan on installing it anytime soon. But I do have some phone lines laying around so I was hoping I could use that and then hook up the bass know when I got it.


Either wait or install it later. Don't just use a phone cord...not the same.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Look in the manual for your amp and figure out what connector that is. Should be RJ-11 or something like that. Make sure you know what connector, and how many pins the bass knob uses, and then make sure the phone cable you use has that. After that you should be fine. It's a symmetrical cable, so the pinouts are the same on both ends. You just have to make sure you have the correct size connector and enough conductors.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

Slightly OT, but the cord for the eD Nine.1 is not a standard phone cord.

I tried one b/c it was a lot shorter and it did not work. Ended up rolling the excess up on the OEM cord.

I think that amitaF is correct. Maybe needs a 6-conductor cable. I did not check nor research further. Easier to just roll that sucker up.

Robert


----------



## mtxlivinloud (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a similar problem. i have a rockford fosgate punch bass know for a 501bd and i need a cord for it. any suggestions?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Spitz said:


> Sorry, didn't know that mattered. The type I am using is a JL Audio. The reason is I want to start running the wires for my install. I don't have the bass know yet and don't plan on installing it anytime soon. But I do have some phone lines laying around so I was hoping I could use that and then hook up the bass know when I got it.


What amp, the new HD and XD use a regular old phone cable. Maybe they all do, I have not checked.

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps_pages.php?page_id=308


----------



## wayne100 (Aug 4, 2009)

Its probably a network cable, cat 5, lowes or home depot have them


----------

